# Things that make you say "OH SHIT"



## SFC Ollie (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## PixieStix (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Starring_Emma (Jan 22, 2011)

*Things that make you say "OH SHIT" *

a Muslim born in Kenya being the American President.


----------



## Tank (Jan 22, 2011)

That picture was edited out, that was just wrong dude

PixieStix


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## PixieStix (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 22, 2011)

Huh? It was there...

very strange.


----------

